# Tudor Harrods



## Col81 (Nov 6, 2018)

I have rang Harrods to put my name down on the green black bay. Has anyone else done this how long did it take to get delivery? I have no confidence that they will even call or email me they said 6-12 months wait


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

watchnut100 said:


> When ever i've really wanted a watch I've either put the feelers, out or phoned all main dealers and eventually I've found what I wanted in stock for next day delivery, try phoning around a few dealers out of the area?


 I think "we" are referring to this,

https://www.revolution.watch/tudor-black-bay-green-exclusive-harrods/

so other dealers are perhaps not an option.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> I think "we" are referring to this,
> 
> https://www.revolution.watch/tudor-black-bay-green-exclusive-harrods/
> 
> so other dealers are perhaps not an option.


 Are you having a punt?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> Are you having a punt?


 No, anything with a waiting list, is not worth having. :yes:


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> No, anything with a waiting list, is not worth having. :yes:


 Those who have had successfull operations might not agree. :wink:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> No, anything with a waiting list, is not worth having. :yes:


 It is handsome though. Good job I've gone onto watch over-travel and the alarm's gone off.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

sabailand said:


> Those who have had successfull operations might not agree. :wink:


 We're talking watches here. The same could apply to bowel movements, you want one, you wait for it, but you don't want the result to take home in a bag.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> We're talking watches here. The same could apply to bowel movements, you want one, you wait for it, but you don't want the result to take home in a bag.


 :mad0218:


----------



## Oxcitizen (May 1, 2012)

I put my name on the list November last year. Told it would a year or more wait. Surprisingly got an email from Harrods yesterday, going to pick it up this weekend.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

I wasn't too fussed about the Black Bays, but having seen the Harrods one in a vid not that long ago, I do like the colour, beautiful green

All the aftermarket ones are being offered at big mark-ups.


----------



## Col81 (Nov 6, 2018)

It is a lovely piece. My thinking is if i can get one at list i could own for a few years and pretty much recover any money spent if i want to flip it. The issue i have is when you ring Harrods they quickly take the name and email address and say they will contact within 12 months i just don't have confidence in the system but on saying that people are receiving them. I have also email [email protected] for confirmation no response as yet.


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> I think "we" are referring to this,
> 
> https://www.revolution.watch/tudor-black-bay-green-exclusive-harrods/
> 
> so other dealers are perhaps not an option.


 That is a bloody gorgeous watch though. :wub:


----------



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

Oxcitizen said:


> I put my name on the list November last year. Told it would a year or more wait. Surprisingly got an email from Harrods yesterday, going to pick it up this weekend.


 I just cant understand that if these watches are available within a couple of months or in some cases a little longer.. why some are prepared to pay a handsome premium in excess of £1000 at current prices..is it the Must have it now generation or speculators cashing in on peoples stupidity..or have I missed something. :sign_wtf: :sign_wtf:


----------

